# She's no oil painting



## Gemelle

Questo vuol dire che una persona non e' bella.

In italiano si dice "Non e' un quadro?"

Are there any other idioms to express this idea, in Italian?

Ciao,
Gemelle.


----------



## mgalasso

Faccia Brutta !


----------



## TimLA

Più brutta della morte.

But let's not be sexist!

Più brutt*o* della morte.


----------



## stanfal

Also: Brutta/o come il peccato, or - for men - 'non è un adone' (in this moment I can't think to the feminine equivalent!!).
S.


----------



## Silvia

She's no oil painting.

Non ha avuto il dono della bellezza.
La natura è stata poco clemente con lei.
Non è una bellezza.
Non è una Venere (questo secondo me si sente sempre meno, anche perché oggi tutti sanno che era strabica, e probabilmente neanche tanto magra... come cambiano i canoni della bellezza...)

Vedo se me ne vengono in mente altri...


----------



## emma1968

We could  also say  "brutto come la fame!"


----------



## Silvia

E' brutta come la morte, brutta come la fame e simili non possono corrispondere, in accuratezza, a "she's no oil painting", perché quest'ultimo è un eufemismo, perciò bisogna trovare un eufemismo in italiano che renda lo stesso senso, la stessa finezza. Se non esistessero eufemismi in italiano potrei darti ragione, ma visto che esistono, non ci si può esimire dal fornirli, per rispettare per quanto possibile la fedeltà all'originale.


----------



## emma1968

Silvia said:
			
		

> E' brutta come la morte, brutta come la fame e simili non possono corrispondere, in accuratezza, a "she's no oil painting", perché quest'ultimo è un eufemismo, perciò bisogna trovare un eufemismo in italiano che renda lo stesso senso, la stessa finezza. Se non esistessero eufemismi in italiano potrei darti ragione, ma visto che esistono, non ci si può esimire dal fornirli, per rispettare per quanto possibile la fedeltà all'originale.


Ok adesso mi metto d'impegno e te ne trovo uno!!!!

Cosa ne pensi di "Tanto brutta da impressionare la pellicola" giocando sul doppio senso 
Lo so non è un gran che!

Non è certo un adone!
Lei non è certo miss italia!!!


----------



## ElaineG

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Ok adesso mi metto d'impegno e te ne trovo uno!!!!


 
Non preoccuparti Emma. Anche il tuo contributo era utile. Può essere che non è la traduzione più fedele, ma ci piace sapere i modi di dire italiani.


----------



## Saoul

Brutta come un colpo di pistola
Brutta come un temporale in un bosco
Brutta che non si può guardare (più comunemente solo "non si può guardare")
La mimica facciale spesso sostituisce ogni frase.


----------



## emma1968

> Brutta che non si può guardare (più comunemente solo "non si può guardare")



Anche "E' inguardabile"


----------



## Silvia

Vedi, emma, l'eufemismo, per funzionare, si avvale di un giro di parole (perifrasi) per alleggerire il contenuto, perché troppo duro, crudo, offensivo ecc. Spesso, come in questo caso specifico, viene espresso con una negazione.

P.S.: mi è venuta in mente un'altra espressione 
"Non è certo il ritratto della bellezza"


----------



## Saoul

Non credo che Emma abbia bisogno di sapere cos'è un eufemismo. 

A questo punto ti chiedo: ci fai un esempio Silvia, perchè di norma noi italiani amiamo rendere le espressioni più colorite, piuttosto che edulcorarle. Prova ne è il fatto che metafore più o meno divertenti/offensive/dure/ridicolizzanti, ne potremmo tirare fuori a migliaia.
A parte "non è una bellezza" non mi viene in mente niente di comunemente utilizzato.

Sappiamo che le lingue e le espressioni tutto sono tranne che parallele, tra lingue differenti.


----------



## emma1968

Silvia said:
			
		

> Vedi, emma, l'eufemismo, per funzionare, si avvale di un giro di parole (perifrasi) per alleggerire il contenuto, perché troppo duro, crudo, offensivo ecc. Spesso, come in questo caso specifico, viene espresso con una negazione.
> 
> P.S.: mi è venuta in mente un'altra espressione
> "Non è certo il ritratto della bellezza"



Vedi, Silvia, c'è chi le parole le usa per dire cattiverie e chi le  usa per giocare. 
Io preferisco la seconda, ed è per questo che oltre alle ultime due alternative che ti ho dato, le quali penso che si confacciano  a quanto da te affermato, ho scritto anche quella che a te non è piaciuta.
Scusa comunque se sono stata così poco accurata!!!


----------



## Silvia

Scusa se sono andata oltre, emma. Ho visto che hai scritto "adesso mi metto d'impegno e ne trovo uno" e dopo hai scritto altre frasi che non erano eufemismi. Perciò ho pensato che non ti fosse chiaro, non è che tutti i frequentatori di WR siano tenuti a conoscere i vari tipi di figure retoriche! Tutto qui 

Se uno preferisce tradurre un eufemismo con un'espressione forte, è una scelta personale, rispettabilissima. Ho voluto spiegare perché sarebbe preferibile una piuttosto che un'altra.

Saoul, posso anche essere d'accordo su quello che tu hai detto, ma anche noi usiamo tanti eufemismi.

Faccio qualche esempio:

Non è Miss Italia, ma può anche far la sua bella figura... (detto di una che non eccelle in bellezza, ma non è neanche proprio da buttare )
traduzione: è brutta, ma c'è di peggio 

Non è la reggia di Caserta, ma (detto di una casa)
E' piccola, ma...


----------



## Saoul

Silvia said:
			
		

> Saoul, posso anche essere d'accordo su quello che tu hai detto, ma anche noi usiamo tanti eufemismi.
> 
> Faccio qualche esempio:
> 
> Non è Miss Italia, ma può anche far la sua bella figura... (detto di una che non eccelle in bellezza, ma non è neanche proprio da buttare )
> traduzione: è brutta, ma c'è di peggio
> 
> Non è la reggia di Caserta, ma (detto di una casa)
> E' piccola, ma...


 
Yep, you're right. 
Continuo a ritenere che di fronte ad una ragazza non bellissima, io personalmente partirei con metafore fantasiose e spesso offensive, più che con eufemismi... ma questo è personale modo di esprimersi e scherzare.
Indubbiamente la tua versione di eufemismo che renda "she's no oil painting!" è più che corretta e valida.


----------



## emma1968

> Se uno preferisce tradurre un eufemismo con un'espressione forte, è una scelta personale, rispettabilissima. Ho voluto spiegare perché sarebbe preferibile una piuttosto che un'altra.



Sono felice di constatare che la tua mente è propensa ad accettare  che talvolta si possa  anche rompere gli schemi.


----------



## Silvia

Certo, emma 

Ah, Saoul, penso che poi soprattutto riguardo alla magrezza/grassezza si vada proprio di fantasia!

Non sei un'acciuga... ma neanche una balena!  E non mi dilungo con altri esempi...


----------



## Saoul

Silvia said:
			
		

> Certo, emma
> 
> Ah, Saoul, penso che poi soprattutto riguardo alla magrezza/grassezza si vada proprio di fantasia!
> 
> Non sei un'acciuga... ma neanche una balena!  E non mi dilungo con altri esempi...


 
No infatti. Tendiamo a esagerare, proprio come temperamento... su argomenti come la bruttezza, la grassezza, la bassezza.
Insomma hanno scritto libri di battute sui difetti fisici, e quindi gli italiani non sono portati per l'eufermismo... anzi!


----------



## You little ripper!

Saoul said:
			
		

> Brutta come un colpo di pistola
> Brutta come un temporale in un bosco
> Brutta che non si può guardare (più comunemente solo "non si può guardare")
> La mimica facciale spesso sostituisce ogni frase.


È brutta come l'avatar di Saoul! 

È brutta come una caduta dalle scale.


----------



## Sharli_sara

make a sentence by myself:
È bella come l'avatar di Venere! giusto?


----------



## dellory2

"*you are such an oil painting yourself"*
*C*osa significa ? Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dellory2 said:


> "*you are such an oil painting yourself"*
> *C*osa significa ? Grazie



Significa "anche tu sei molto bello/a".


----------



## redhairedgirl

Buondì, forum,
riapro il thread; ho guardato l'ultima puntata di "The Night Manager": verso la fine, Steadman entra e incontra Roper.
Si dicono:
STEADMAN Mr. Roper.
ROPER The same, *not a painting*. How can I help you?

All'inizio pensavo, come ho letto qui, che Roper volesse dire: "In persona. Certo, *non sono un Adone*", ma i sottotitoli (amatoriali!) mi hanno fatto venire il dubbio che significhi anche "in carne ed ossa". È un dubbio fondato?

Grazie!
RHG


----------



## rrose17

redhairedgirl said:


> "in carne ed ossa".


 To me he could just as easily have said "In the flesh" but the way he speaks tends to be exceedingly wry.


----------



## johngiovanni

As the miniseries is an updated version, possiibly "Certo, non sono un avatar".


----------



## redhairedgirl

Thank you!


----------



## Odysseus54

johngiovanni said:


> As the miniseries is an updated version, possiibly "Certo, non sono un avatar".



Nobody would understand you, in Italian.

My vote goes to "Proprio lui, in persona/in carne ed ossa."


----------



## redhairedgirl

@johngiovanni 
Avatar makes sense to me, but seen the way Roper speaks I would go for "carne e ossa" too, or "medesimo", in "persona". 
(Otherwise he would have said "avatar", I guess  )


----------



## johngiovanni

Odysseus54 said:


> Nobody would understand you, in Italian.


What, no one?

Non sono un ologramma.   Would that be understood?


----------



## Odysseus54

johngiovanni said:


> What, no one?
> 
> Non sono un ologramma.   Would that be understood?



Both 'avatar' and 'ologramma' are words very seldom used and known by a minority of people.  Why complicate things when we have solid, tested idioms ?  Did we catch the Italian bug ?


----------



## johngiovanni

Odysseus54 said:


> Why complicate things when we have solid, tested idioms ? Did we catch the Italian bug ?


Heave forbid!   It is simply that the original English has the form "not a ...", rather than (say) "in the flesh" or "in person", and I was trying to keep the negative and suggest other possible "representations" of the real thing.


----------

